# BIG DROPS!!! share your pics



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

17' lip to landing https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q92/feanaro131
24' lip to landing [IMG]https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q92/feanaro1313/DD.jpg


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

*17'*

17'


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice....the first one is in a very bad spot (visability wise) ....did you stick it???? or did you hurt your shoulder????


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

That first pic is sick.But when you stacked on the landing, did it hurt.?.Was the berm, a berm or lip?.


----------



## nomadkid91 (May 9, 2006)

17 feet


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

most arent mine, but taken with my camera  

































not that big


----------



## AnythingThatRolls (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice shots... Those are Huge!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

http://photos.nsmb.com/showimage.php?i=2570&c=18


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

too bad the first drop pictured was never landed sucessfully after all those trys. maybe try building a tranny steeper than 15 degrees.........


crash....

crash....

crash....

crash.... (oops, this time he wrecked himself....)


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

jaydub69 said:


> http://photos.nsmb.com/showimage.php?i=2570&c=18


thats awesome. stunning scenery


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

not mine, I found it on pinkbike. This Russian kid has balls of steel. He rides a switch, too...not exactly the ideal bike for a 40 foot drop....
www.pinkbike.com/photo/1105132/


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

1.4 pinkbike feet = 1.0 feet

(and this is not a response to flywalrus)


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

feanaro said:


>


oof.... if i was hitting a drop that big... i'd want a HELL of a lot more landing than that....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jdude said:


> 1.4 pinkbike feet = 1.0 feet
> 
> (and this is not a response to flywalrus)


first ones are legit/.....very legit


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

is it really legit if all you do is crash off it? the second one is legit, the landing is easy to stick....


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

coma13 said:


> oof.... if i was hitting a drop that big... i'd want a HELL of a lot more landing than that....


yeah i wouldnt want a little flat landing to wreck myslef on.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> is it really legit if all you do is crash off it? the second one is legit, the landing is easy to stick....


b's to hit it...............but that drop needs to go....too visable


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I need a new desktop picture, NSMB has some sweet pics, but nothing big enough. anyone?


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

captain spaulding said:


> I need a new desktop picture, NSMB has some sweet pics, but nothing big enough. anyone?


yo bobby dig...there is a thread in this section of the forum somewhere with a bunch of high res pics and I think it is even called desktop pics. Thats what i'm rockin on the work comp as we speak.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

37 feet


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

3 ft to tranny


----------



## =[Ezekiel]= (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice ^


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey fearno, is there any way to roll that middle rock or double-drop it? Cant really tell how far out the rock and landing are from that angle.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

you guys sure do cry alot over that first pic i posted. the drop has been sucessfully landed, not by myself but by a friend. i was there when he did it. and i tried it!!! im sure that is more than you can say!


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

DHidiot. . . . . . . you dont have to go fast for that drop. you only go out prob 7 or 8 feet. just need some rain to build a steeper landing. we droped it how it is because we got impatient


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like fun. A little rain and you can get that first pics landing a little more money.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I think a roll line on that would be almost as cool, maybe just with your tires hitting that circular indentation in the middle rock.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

here is your proof!!!!!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Ya that looks pretty harsh.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

*Okay I gotta question*

Do most who go that big have a BMX background? I don't, wish I did. I'm 42 now, too late for that?


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

not me but this is pretty huuge heh


----------



## TMR (Dec 3, 2005)

feanaro said:


> you guys sure do cry alot over that first pic i posted. the drop has been sucessfully landed, not by myself but by a friend. i was there when he did it. and i tried it!!! im sure that is more than you can say!


There is a lot more I can say about that drop and you guys who made it! Dropping that flat landing requires no skill whatsoever, just hang on and let your suspension bottom out. I wouldn't subject my bicycle to that landing on a frequent basis. Drop that a dozen or so times and you'll have a blown out, rutted mess from locking up your brakes. It will only compound once it begins to erode from the rain. Like SMT says it is way too visible. The line looks like a fire road cut into the hillside in view of everyone hiking in the park below. Not to mention the rangers and environmentalist who frequent the area will use that as further ammo to crack down on us riders. Bottom line is build smart motherhuckers.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Is it just me or do natural drops just look a lot scarier/cooler than ladder drops?


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

hey TMR. . . . . . so try and hide our drops better huh? because the rangers dont know the trail is there right. if that drop takes no skill then hit it up. i started this post to share friendly pics with other riders. it people like u and west coast joker that think you are so cool that you can criticize everyone else for trying some things that you never will. its ok to be scared, i was too. then i did it! but i guess its just because i have no skill.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> 3 ft to tranny


ggggggggggg........1 foot maybe 2 foot best:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Hey fearno, is there any way to roll that middle rock or double-drop it? Cant really tell how far out the rock and landing are from that angle.


no way you can it is strait drop from the top....legit 24 feet


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TMR said:


> The Like SMT says it is way too visible. The line looks like a fire road cut into the hillside in view of everyone hiking in the park below.
> .


it will be gone during Xmas break


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

feanaro said:


> hey TMR. . . . . . so try and hide our drops better huh? because the rangers dont know the trail is there right. if that drop takes no skill then hit it up. i started this post to share friendly pics with other riders. it people like u and west coast joker that think you are so cool that you can criticize everyone else for trying some things that you never will. its ok to be scared, i was too. then i did it! but i guess its just because i have no skill.


mark my words...I am taking in out...the whole hillside is a very bad "landside type terrain"

if you have a beef ....I ride the red M-3 w/pirate sticker......I answer to Bob, Octo, Smt, Or Shiver

BTW if you never rode with WCH then you should clip the tongue


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

feanaro said:


> here is your proof!!!!!
> []


props.....................


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

flyingwalrus said:


> not mine, I found it on pinkbike. This Russian kid has balls of steel. He rides a switch, too...not exactly the ideal bike for a 40 foot drop....
> www.pinkbike.com/photo/1105132/


i don't know if that's photochopped or not, but that doesn't look exactly rideable in any way or form.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> i don't know if that's photochopped or not, but that doesn't look exactly rideable in any way or form.


Yeah, I can't see anything that looks like a landing.....


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

A few pics of me hitting some drops (not too big tho):









Better pic of someone else hitting the same drop. https://www.ridefree.fi/pics/rf1159.jpg
























Bad pic, taken from videoclip. Heres a buddy riding the same drop: https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/936/pbpic936614.jpg

The last drop is a little over 4m, the first is about the same, with a quite big gap. I don't know the measures of the other ones, but the second one is the smallest.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

my friend...


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

what ever dude, you do what u think u have to do. u take it out ill put it back. i got no problem using a shovel. funny how i ride G every weekend but i never see you! i have riden with WC. hes nothing special other than a **** talker. just remember that YOU DONT OWN THE TRAIL, regardles of what you might think. have a nice day BOB


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not choosing sides or anything but...
That was a nice burn by feanaro....Why even bother with it smt? It's no big deal


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

scabrider said:


> my friend...


How about a picture we can actually see?


----------



## sdwKubed (Aug 26, 2004)

jaydub69 said:


> http://photos.nsmb.com/showimage.php?i=2570&c=18


How big is that drop? I've eyed it up a couple of times, it looks soo smooth, but its just way too big for my style... or my balls.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

skyjumper said:


> I'm not choosing sides or anything but...
> That was a nice burn by feanaro....Why even bother with it smt? It's no big deal


IT IS A BIG DEAL.........blatant exposer of stunts are stupid....especially to the rangers and granola packers in the area..........


----------



## bikin_lex (Jul 2, 2006)

This is the biggest I've done on my saracen but when i get a new bike i'll go bigger.


----------



## peanut_man (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm peeing in my pants right now.... just looking at those pics...


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

But how can you hide it? My jump spot is on road and the only people who screw it up are little screwballs on 50 cc hondas


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

acdcfan1283 said:


> not me but this is pretty huuge heh


wow, that is a calendar quality photo...thanks for postin it up


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

dude you guys shouldnt get pissed at people for having big balls. Just cause they can huck and you cant doesnt make him dangerous I bet if that pic was by somone else someone everyone knew all of you would be saying "good work" "that was amazing" just go ride.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

man, stop all the hatin, this guy was tryin to start a cool post, and the some people bring in all their crap about the spot and the landing, etc. cant we just give the guy props?


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

sick stuff im scared of drops, more into jumps


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

hardcore newbie said:


> sick stuff im scared of drops, more into jumps


Interesting, I have exactly the opposite problem.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

amen
I agree shut up and ride!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> How about a picture we can actually see?


here...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

34 feet lip to landing.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Interesting, I have exactly the opposite problem.


Very Very intresting,i also have the opposite problem :skep:


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

roflmao ojai....My biggest, about 13 feet


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> 34 feet lip to landing.


I think that actually might be 34 PinkBike feet.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> 34 feet lip to landing.


OMFG how can u do that without triple crown forkz d00d ??!!one11

Heres the video of the russian guy from pinkbike. The drop was huge
https://www.dirt.ru/video/achtung2.mov
Music sucks though...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> 34 feet lip to landing.


I saw this one comming....


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I think that actually might be 34 PinkBike feet.


Umm, dude, I measured it from lip to landing with my tape measure.

Don't be hatin'.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay now my pic :thumbsup:










no photoshop btw...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Of course we cant forget the legendary SMT CLUTCH DROP


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Okay now my pic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:X1000000


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> OMFG how can u do that without triple crown forkz d00d ??!!one11
> 
> Heres the video of the russian guy from pinkbike. The drop was huge
> http://www.dirt.ru/video/achtung2.mov
> Music sucks though...


What, you didn't like that song? :shocked: What the hell's wrong with you?

Nice riding though.....


----------



## gumby2 (Apr 13, 2004)

cummings said:


> man, stop all the hatin, this guy was tryin to start a cool post, and the some people bring in all their crap about the spot and the landing, etc. cant we just give the guy props?


Not directed at you in particular cummings, you just summed it all up...

The issue does not seem to be about who has the biggest dick and who talks sh!t.
The issue seems to be the location.
No doubt that where ever this spot is for sure authorities etc know about it. If the hit is out of sight, it's out of mind. If it ain't obvious and they don't get complaints from scenic drivers, hikers, dog walkers whatever? they don't have to get off their ass and do anything.

If they get public complaints they are forced to go in and take care of it, then they take care of the stash of other good hits that they always knew about but didn't have attention drawn to them.

Is it worth risking a bunch of trails, drops whatever for one hollywood drop to flat?
Nope. So it seems taking it out is a good idea.

What do I know, I like XC...


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Okay now my pic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm thats not blasphemous at all:nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Great kicker indeed.


----------



## SteveeD (Nov 21, 2006)

*Space Monkey*



Space Monkey

Got these ones today, wicked fun.:rockon:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

flyingwalrus said:


> not mine, I found it on pinkbike. This Russian kid has balls of steel. He rides a switch, too...not exactly the ideal bike for a 40 foot drop....
> www.pinkbike.com/photo/1105132/


Yeah, I'm gonna have to go and call BS. It looks like a good photoshop job, but it just doesn't look natural.

Also, i'm no expert, but it seems to me that he is going to eat it if he lands at that angle to a tranny that steep. Whether that pic is real or not, it looks like there is no good that is going to come from it.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Are you sure you measured that right? It looks more like 8-12 feet not 10 and 14
Sorry if I'm wrong just can't tell in the video.


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

The drops looks like about half of the measures you say they are. The 14ft one looks more like 7ft, and the 10ft one looks like 5ft.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

feanaro said:


> .....people like u and west coast joker that think you are so cool that you can criticize everyone else for trying some things that you never will......


say what you will, ask your homie drew, i easily hold my own and would simply school you up and down in every way that you could think of that is biking related. i just said the landing was lame, the drop itself is pretty small. just because it's the biggest thing you ever hit, no need to drag my skills into the arguement. i've been on the forum for some time now and it's a well know fact that i'd easily hit something of that size. if it was landed sucessful, then props to drew, i was just told by a couple sources that all he did was ragdoll off it a few times......


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Okay now my pic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAAHHAHHAAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!1
my [email protected]*ing hero!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

feanaro said:


> ....i have riden with WC......


 stop lying, you have never ridden with me....


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> 34 feet lip to landing.


thats jsut the landing!!! u cant even see the jump in that pic!!! amazing


----------



## SteveeD (Nov 21, 2006)

*Bs....*

Yeah, I think I did exagerate the size on those... I don't know what size they are, but I couldn't figure out how to erase the title on that,:blush: They keep shrinking the more I look at them...sorry


----------



## SteveeD (Nov 21, 2006)

*non-poser version*

here's the non poser versions:


I just deleted the video, then re-uploaded it with a different title...


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah measure it again. Nice pics though. Lot of cool places that haven't been buldozed yet:madmax:


----------



## overcome.101 (Oct 22, 2006)

I think the measurments are from the edge of the drop to the lip of the tranny creating more of an arched measurment, not just the height of the obstacle there dropping from. 

Now just outta curiosity id like to see pics from SMT and WCH of their biggest drops...


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Is it just me, or is there something totally GHEY about arguing over the size of drops. I don't know, but thats just me. To me, a good rider would just hit it, and not argue wheather its 10' or 15'. Yeah WCH, how about some pics. You seem to talk alot of smack without a whole lot to show


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> Is it just me, or is there something totally GHEY about arguing over the size of drops. I don't know, but thats just me. To me, a good rider would just hit it, and not argue wheather its 10' or 15'. Yeah WCH, how about some pics. You seem to talk alot of smack without a whole lot to show


alright well i just got involved in this thread becuase it has seemed pretty worthless to get involved with since no one will ever agree on how big a drop actually is on this forum.

but seriously dude rover nick, you really shouldnt try to be givin beef with wch. he rides faster and bigger and more than most people on this forum. not only that he builds, and puts more shovel time in then most on here to. and no im nto just kissing wch *** thats SMT's job in the bed room (kidding). but wch can no doubt throw is own weight on this froum. lets see somethign u got


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

scabrider said:


> here...


is that in santa barbara?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

overcome.101 said:


> I think the measurments are from the edge of the drop to the lip of the tranny creating more of an arched measurment, not just the height of the obstacle there dropping from.
> 
> Now just outta curiosity id like to see pics from SMT and WCH of their biggest drops...


vertical feet 11 feet.......from lip to top of tranny 14 feet.....from lip to actual landing spot about 15 1/2 to 16 feet........I still call it 11 feet drop

Mike has got one in virgin that is huge.....like 20 plus


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

stabSupreme111 said:


> is that in santa barbara?


goleta.....Yes..........


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> Is it Yeah WCH, how about some pics. You seem to talk alot of smack without a whole lot to show


believe me....Mike is ill....period....look around and you will find a lot of pics


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> vertical feet 11 feet.......from lip to top of tranny 14 feet.....from lip to actual landing spot about 15 1/2 to 16 feet........I still call it 11 feet drop
> 
> Mike has got one in virgin that is huge.....like 20 plus


Do you have a better picture? That one's terrible.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Do you have a better picture? That one's terrible.


nah will take another pic next week on the M-3...that was late and on the gravity


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah will take another pic next week on the M-3...that was late and on the gravity


same drop WCH hitting it take off right by that little rock and dip


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow SMT that is sickness from Mikey! lol.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i've been spotted in random places...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

My biggest drop is maybe 6'. My biggest gap is a measured 11'. Small to some, but I took this up at the age of 40. How many of you hucksters have 1.7 mil in your IRA? Plus, I'm getting beter.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> How many of you hucksters have 1.7 mil in your IRA?


wuts IRA
will u pay for my next bike plz.


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah will take another pic next week on the M-3...that was late and on the gravity


The frame model is M3, not M-3 

The drop looks cool, but 11ft isn't too big..


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

This is a cool thread. I love to see action pics from the forum users. I don't drop cause I have a XC bike. Hope to change that soon.

To the three guys arguing. Can you please just start sending private messages to each other instead of posting in the thread? You are off topic.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Heres one behind my house. Its not me and the picture came out like crap but its pretty big. I have some photos of me hitting it in my gallery and a video here,but they dont do it justice. You cant see the super sketchy approach that ends just where the photo is cut off. So you come around a corner while hitting some big rocks and your lucky if your front wheel doesn't get bumped out of alignment with the take off like 2 people I know have. One had to have complete lower abdomen removed and cleaned after tearing is lower intestine.


----------



## gumby2 (Apr 13, 2004)

Go skyline.
Should have posted the rickity bridge to drop. Bigger and scarier! Not sure if it is even safe to ride out onto!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> My biggest drop is maybe 6'. My biggest gap is a measured 11'. Small to some, but I took this up at the age of 40. How many of you hucksters have 1.7 mil in your IRA? Plus, I'm getting beter.


very nice...........................i am 43


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cribe said:


> The frame model is M3, not M-3
> 
> The drop looks cool, but 11ft isn't too big..


cool cool .........so I have to do 20 feet to be awesome.....then it is 25 then 30........I am having fun anyway (besides where I land it's what you guys call 16 foot drop....to me it is still 11 feet)


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Mine. Its more of a gap than drop though










View from takeoff to lander!


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

gumby said:


> Go skyline.
> Should have posted the rickity bridge to drop. Bigger and scarier! Not sure if it is even safe to ride out onto!


Yea, I dont hit that one for 2 reasons; (1) Im affraid it will fall down and (2) If the plywood landing is even damp, it is slippery as hell.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

I wish I had 1.4 mil in my IRA....


Any jackass can ride off a cliff.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

milhouse said:


> your lucky if your front wheel doesn't get bumped out of alignment with the take off like 2 people I know have. One had to have complete lower abdomen removed and cleaned after tearing is lower intestine.


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. That's the gnarliest/sickest injury I've ever heard of from riding. damn


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ChipV said:


> I wish I had 1.4 mil in my IRA....
> 
> Any jackass can ride off a cliff.


hell yeah...that guy is styling


----------



## asp (Dec 1, 2005)

uh, this seems to be a porno thread...
stuff like mine is longer than yours...
eh eh eh


----------

